# Clark Airport



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I read on this forum long ago about a woman travelling from Clark airport to Hong Kong that was denied boarding because of a requirement to attend a seminar in Manila on human sex abduction. Apparently Manila airport does not enforce this rule, Is it still required at Clark airport?


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I have never heard of that. My wife and I traveled out of Clark in May to Hong Kong with no issues. Maybe others have more info.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

May have been referring to the CFO thing. My now Asawa had to have the certificate prior to boarding from Manila to the US on a Fiancee Visa. Now that we are here in country, we have been out twice and returned and there has been no mention of this requirement.

Fred


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

the CFO thing? what does CFO stand for?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Commission on Filipinos Overseas

Chuck


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

:loco::loco::fingerscrossed:Can you go to the seminar and volunteer?????


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Maybe they should hold similar seminars in UK, USA, Oz etc for Western guys planning on marrying a Filipina........


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

hogrider said:


> Maybe they should hold similar seminars in UK, USA, Oz etc for Western guys planning on marrying a Filipina........


Good idea, but they would leave the seminar and go straight to the Church for their young bride.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe the thing where Filipinas traveling out of country first time have to be interviewed. First time my GF and I went to Thailand and Malaysia they counseled her, wanted to see pics and proof of our relationship.. and she's not that young, haha. It was about a 30 min delay.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> :loco::loco::fingerscrossed:Can you go to the seminar and volunteer?????


As a married/hooked man that may be inadvisable, risky.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Live life dangerously I always say Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

This is related to OZ and something that we had to go through

Exit requirements

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Live life dangerously I always say Steve.[/QUOTE
> 
> Each to their own, monogamy is my thing, hey one is enough to deal with and yes while I window shop and I know my better half also admires beauty and does the same thing I/he have a deep commitment that brings security to our relationship,,,,,, the old saying? Look but don't touch. Worse in Asian countries I believe.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


----------

